# Erfahrungen mit Game Streaming vom PC zum Wohnzimmer TV (Steam Link/Nvidida Shield)



## Atomfried (6. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich es leid bin auf der PS4 Spiele für 70€ zu kaufen, die dann trotzdem im besten Fall nur mit 30 FPS laufen, habe ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt wieder zum guten alten PC zurückzukehren.
Ich will aber auch nach der Arbeit nach 8 Stunden vor dem Rechner hocken mich nicht wieder vor einem anderen Rechner hocken, sondern lieber auf der Couch mümmeln.
Deshalb kam mir die Idee mit dem Game Streaming vom Rechner, welcher im Büro steht, zum 55" TV im Wohnzimmer. Dazu würde ich dann sehr gerne ein paar Meinungen von Leuten hören, welche damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Im Speziellen zu folgenden Punkten:

- Wie sieht der Delay aus? Spürt man den Delay oder ist er vernachlässigbar? Ich habe in erster Linie vor nur Single Player Spiele auf dem Wonhzimmer TV zu zocken.
   Natürlich würde ich sämtliche Komponenten über LAN an das Netzwerk stecken. Leitung habe ich aktuell 200 Mbit/s, würde aber evtl. bald auf 100 Mbit/s downgraden.
- Wie sieht das Bild aus? Kommt die volle Auflösung an? Kommt es zu Kästchen-Artefakten, ähnlich wie bei einem nicht fertig geladenen Youtube Video?
- Gibt es Nachteile in der sonstigen Bedienung? Im besten Fall möchte ich eine so einfache Erfahrung wie auf der PS4 haben, also irgendeinen Knopf auf einem Pad drücken und (möglich ohne Tastatur+Maus) bequem Spiele starten/kaufen können.
- Gibt es Probleme bei Dual Boot Systemen? Arbeitsbedingt habe ich ein Dual Boot System mit Windows 10 + Linux.
- Welche Lösung ist die bessere? Steam Link oder Nvidia Shield? Oder gibt es noch andere bessere Lösungen?

Ich würde mit dem Wechsel natürlich auch meinen etwas in die Jahre gekommenen Rechner aufrüsten, wobei ich von einem Budget um die 1500€ ausgehe.
Meine Sorge ist, dass ich dann so viel Geld in die Hand nehme nur um dann am Ende mit dem Streaming eine halbgare Lösung zu haben.
Den Rechner direkt im Wohnzimmer an den TV zu schließen ist leider raus, da ich nebenbei auch an dem Rechner arbeite (Entwicklung, Office) und hin und wieder auch mal eine Runde Apex mit Freunden zocken will, und das dann natürlich lieber mit Tastatur + Maus.
Deshalb wollte ich einfach mal eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen dazu hören.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Atomfried


----------



## HisN (6. April 2019)

Delay: Hängt wohl von Deinen Games ab, vom Power Deines Rechners. 
Bei Batman oder Asassins Creed hab ich nix gemerkt.
Was ist die volle Auflösung bei Dir? Kann man am 55"TV ja nur raten.
Bei mir kommen jedenfalls 4K vom Rechner auch 4K auf dem 4K TV an.
Und ja, es kommt gelegentlich zu diesen Kästchen-Artefakten. Ist bei Streaming ja nicht so selten. Egal welchen Dienst Du benutzt.
Ja, es gibt Nachteile in der sonstigen Bedienung, weil Du nicht direkt an Deinem PC sitzt. 
Frage ist halt ob und wie Du darüber stolperst. 
Und warum sollte es mit einem Dual-Boot-System Probleme geben? Du wirst ja hoffentlich an Deinem PC das richtige System starten können, bzw. gleich das richtige fest einstellen.
Und natürlich ist die Shield die bessere Lösung, weil weitaus kräftiger von der Hardware her. Hat schon nen Grund warum der Link für 10 Euro und die Shield für 140 Euro verkloppt werden. Der Link z.b. ist auf 1080p beschränkt.

Aber weißt Du was ... solange das GeForceNow auf dem Shield umsonst ist, lass ich doch meinen Rechner nicht die Arbeit machen. Tut mir ja in der Seele weh, wenn im Wohnzimmer mein Home-Theater 500W verbrennt, und oben im 2. Stock mein Rechner noch mal 600W drauflegt.

Tastatur und Maus an die Shield. Zocken mit Tastatur und Maus.


----------



## Atomfried (7. April 2019)

Achja, die Auflösung von meinem TV hatte ich vergessen. Kann bis zu 4K mit HDR.

Danke für deine Antwort!
Sind die Kästchen-Artefakte für dich störend, oder nimmst du die gar nicht wirklich wahr?
Dual Boot ist natürlich so eingerichtet, dass Windows 10 standardmäßig gebootet wird.

OK, das mit der Auflösung wusste ich gar nicht. Dann wird es wohl die Nvidia Shield für mich werden. Aber mit Maus + Tastatur auf der Couch vor dem Fernseher?

VG Atomfried


----------



## HisN (7. April 2019)

Kommt so selten vor, das es einen nur daran erinnert das es ein Stream ist und nicht nativ läuft


----------



## Venom89 (7. April 2019)

Atomfried schrieb:


> Achja, die Auflösung von meinem TV hatte ich vergessen. Kann bis zu 4K mit HDR.



Da bleibt dann nur noch das Shield TV. 



> Sind die Kästchen-Artefakte für dich störend, oder nimmst du die gar nicht wirklich wahr?



Ich habe mein Shield TV jetzt seit über einem Jahr. Als Media Player samt Kodi, gibt es mMn nichts besseres. 


Das in Home Streaming funktioniert mittlerweile recht solide. 
Artefakte oder andere Störungen hatte ich persönlich noch keine. 
Ein wenig Zeit sollte man sich jedoch für die Streaming Einstellungen nehmen  
Wichtig ist sonst nur eine Netzwerk Verbindung per Kabel. 



> Dual Boot ist natürlich so eingerichtet, dass Windows 10 standardmäßig gebootet wird.



Dann wird es auch mit Wake on LAN funktionieren. 



> OK, das mit der Auflösung wusste ich gar nicht. Dann wird es wohl die Nvidia Shield für mich werden. Aber mit Maus + Tastatur auf der Couch vor dem Fernseher?



Couchmaster kein Begriff? 
nerdytec | Online-Shop - Couchmaster(R) CYCON


----------



## warawarawiiu (7. April 2019)

Ganz ehrlich:

Hab ich alles durch. 

Mittlerweile ist der aus dem Nebenzimmer per hdmi Kabel durch die Wand direkt am 4k OLED angeschlossen. 

Und weisst du was?
Ich nutze ihn kaum. 

Es nervt einfach, dass ich alle Furz lang irgendwie irgendwo doch ne Tastatur oder Maus gebraucht habe fuer irgendwelche aufploppenden Meldungen, origin launcher oder was weiss ich..... 
Es war auch nervig den PC vorm gamen immer hochzufahren..... 


Ich will ins Wohnzimmer, auf die Couch setzen, ps4 oder xbox controller in die Hand, 1 Knopf am Controller druecken, und alles geht an und laeuft.


PC Gaming ist nach wie vor bedeutend unbequemer.....wirst du, genau wie ich, wohl dann sehen wenn das Geld schon rausgeworfen wurde. 


Warte doch lieber noch 1 bis 2 Jahre auf die neuen Konsolen. Da passt dann auch die Leistung wieder...... Oder du setzt direkt auf sowas wie Stadia wo du den PC oder die Konsole gänzlich weglassen kannst.


----------



## reptile2k2 (1. Februar 2021)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> 
> Hab ich alles durch.
> 
> ...


Die gleiche Feststellung musste ich leider auch machen.

Grad mit den neuen Konsolen wird es immer bequemer. Downloads mit dem Handy starten, automatische Updates usw. alles kein Problem. Läuft einfach.


----------

